# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  Weird Galaxy

## NinjaNic

Hey, folks! Spare a moment?
Try out my new game, Weird Galaxy! It's a relaxing game with absolutely no limits to as far as you travel. Explore a randomly generated 2D universe! Feedback is appreciated.
Enjoy!

http://gamejolt.com/games/adventure/weird-galaxy/44385/

Game Commands:
W - Move foward
A & D - Left & Right
S - Show/Hide info
M - Mute/Play Music

----------

